# Roundup Ready Kentucky Bluegrass



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Coming to a yard new you in a couple of years.

https://www.ecowatch.com/scotts-roundup-ready-gmo-grass-1915521468.html

But will it cut reel low?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I'd be happier if they could produce a bluegrass perfect for the transition zone :|

Also, I'm pretty sure that bermuda is also 'Roundup ready' -- no engineering necessary


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Where did you see that it's KBG? I've skimmed over this research before and it sounded like it's only fescue for now (maybe even only fine fescue).


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Well, you're right, this article doesn't mention KBG by name, but the picture shows KBG. Other articles specifically mention KBG.

https://www.inquisitr.com/1276578/scotts-miracle-gro-roundup-ready-bluegrass-wont-contaminate-because-the-gmos-pollen-is-heavier/


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Is it me or does the picture seem like some big leafs for kbg?


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

thats what i thought it must be roundup ready crabgrass


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

GrassFarmer said:


> thats what i thought it must be roundup ready crabgrass


Halloween isn't till tuesday, go easy with the spooky stuff.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> Well, you're right, this article doesn't mention KBG by name, but the picture shows KBG. Other articles specifically mention KBG.
> 
> https://www.inquisitr.com/1276578/scotts-miracle-gro-roundup-ready-bluegrass-wont-contaminate-because-the-gmos-pollen-is-heavier/


Cool stuff. Hopefully the varieties they develop are appealing in other ways as well (leaf width, color, etc.).


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

This actually scares me. Round up resistant tttf and kbg = no more renovations. Seriously, once you put that down, i hope you like it, because to kill it just got more expensive. 
Probably have to use celcious or over the top tenacity to kill it.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

LawnNerd said:


> This actually scares me. Round up resistant tttf and kbg = no more renovations. Seriously, once you put that down, i hope you like it, because to kill it just got more expensive.
> Probably have to use celcious or over the top tenacity to kill it.


Or off label certainty herbicide.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

LawnNerd said:


> This actually scares me. Round up resistant tttf and kbg = no more renovations. Seriously, once you put that down, i hope you like it, because to kill it just got more expensive.
> Probably have to use celcious or over the top tenacity to kill it.


roundup-resistant, not -proof. My understanding is the grass would just need a stronger app for it to take effect, not that it's immune.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Fluazifop-b-butyl will kill both fescue and KBG. Don't ask me how I know


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Wouldn't it be nice though because you could spot spray your poa A and T along with all the other weeds in your yard without too much worry of killing the good grass?


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Wouldn't it be nice though because you could spot spray your poa A and T along with all the other weeds in your yard without too much worry of killing the good grass?


Definitely a lot of potential there. But it seems like there's always a catch, when you gain something you lose something else - color, disease tolerance etc.


----------

